# A little bit.



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 16, 2010)

Still a novice though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rate pl0x.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good job.
It˙s great.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 17, 2010)

Kroatien99 said:
			
		

> Good job.
> It?s great.


Thank you!


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2010)

You're a novice? It's hard to believe. Those are awesome! I especially like the guitar one!


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 19, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> You're a novice? It's hard to believe. Those are awesome! I especially like the guitar one!


I'm calling myself a novice because I personally think these are 'okay' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thanks though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Those are awesome! You should use one of them as your avatar


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 19, 2010)

Those are pretty awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




God, I havent worked with C4Ds yet, should try that out.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow thanks for the nice comments guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

UPDATE:
Made this sig


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome and you are juat a rookie.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay I've been making sigs for almost a year now, I still think I've got much to learn though.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 23, 2010)

Pretty pimpin stuff man. Hell, I'm proud that I can make a gradient and stuff for my sig. Though I don't really have the willpower to learn all of this, so good for you.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2010)

the venom one is kind of nice

For the guitar, its blended awkwardly, especially at the base where you erased part of the c4d. Good concepts, and you'll improve over time.


----------



## Jamessmith.fx (Mar 24, 2010)

1st is Low novice.
2nd is solid novice.

work on effects, execution, depth, lighting, text and quality.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 24, 2010)

You're far better than a 'beginner' but I have to say the Guitar render is really choppy and you can see odd bits sticking out quite clearly, other than that, 5 stars man!


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 25, 2010)

Good some critisism. Thanks guys will keep that in mind next time!


----------

